# Graphic glitch with mafia 2.



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm having issues with mafia 2, yesterday I installed it and I'm having some kind of graphic bug.
My pc specifications:
AMD FX-4100 @stock
ATI Radeon HD6770 @stock
Kingston Hyper-X 4GB @ 1600 Mhz
WD caviar blue 500 GB.

Description of the bug, my screen and graphics flickers and players in cutscenes are getting invisible, graphics in distance is getting glitched etc etc.
You can see that here the_chosen_on3 - Livestreaming all games. , skip to 7:00 mark and watch.
the_chosen_on3 - Livestreaming all games., here it appears on 21:00 and watch. As you can see even If I livestream the game its doing ok, but it got graphic issues.
I tried turning everything low and high, same thing happens. It is so annoying.
Please help, I want to play the game but that bugs bother me.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

Anyone wants to help me fix this ?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

First step usually seems to be temps, check the temps of your video card and CPU. Next suggestion would be to make sure you have the most up to date drivers for your video card.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

before updating the latest video card drivers, uninstall the one you have
download Driver Sweeper from here:
Guru3D - Driver Sweeper (no installer) download

use to clean all AMD drivers from your PC
restart and install the latest drivers


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

Burto87 said:


> First step usually seems to be temps, check the temps of your video card and CPU. Next suggestion would be to make sure you have the most up to date drivers for your video card.


temps ok 52°C and cpu usage 40% when playing.
Up to date drivers, Ive got automatic update on CCC settings. So it remindes me when new update is available


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

RockmasteR said:


> before updating the latest video card drivers, uninstall the one you have
> download Driver Sweeper from here:
> Guru3D - Driver Sweeper (no installer) download
> 
> ...


Ive just formated pc and fresh new lastest drivers are on.


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

Also tried with Orochi CEG, it seems it lowers down the bugs but they are still there.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, having a chance to watch your clips three things come to mind. Firstly, did you actually purchase the game on disc or download? (I don't care either way) as there could be an issue with a corrupt file etc. Secondly, I was having some issues similar to yours a few years back with a game and it was my graphics card, it may not be up to running Mafia II. Thirdly, what is the make and model of your PSU?


----------



## skljom (Jul 6, 2012)

Burto87 said:


> Okay, having a chance to watch your clips three things come to mind. Firstly, did you actually purchase the game on disc or download? (I don't care either way) as there could be an issue with a corrupt file etc. Secondly, I was having some issues similar to yours a few years back with a game and it was my graphics card, it may not be up to running Mafia II. Thirdly, what is the make and model of your PSU?


Chieftec 400W 80+ came with PC case.
It is pirated version from SKIDROW, my friend downloaded it but it is working fine for all of them.
ALready changed GPU because old was causing black screen and black lines across monitor.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well PSU may be having trouble supplying the juice. Recommended PSUs are Seasonic, XFX or corsair, higher quality PSU and should do the trick. I'd recommend 650w which would satisfy your needs with room to grow (unless you plan on running SLI/XFire)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

skljom said:


> It is pirated version from SKIDROW, my friend downloaded it but it is working fine for all of them.


We do not support pirated or cracked games, please read the forum rules before posting 

*THREAD CLOSED *


----------

